# Weird things on nano marine tank glass.



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

I've recently started a nano marine tank (58l) it's nearly three weeks old nd i've recently been getting ALOT of these things all over the glass. 









I'm really hoping these aren't aiptasia as I've had to deal with a few i found on a rock. Anyway, if anyone knows, please share, I kind of like them, but if they're going to be a problem then they will GO.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

They look like these on the link below, lots of info on it too? 

UltimateReef.com


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ah, Thanks, that's pretty much exactly them. Looks like i'd best "deal" with them.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

i cant get onto that link, can you tell me what ther where?

on stage3 of my own nano reef i want to know in case i get them!


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Frostpaw said:


> i cant get onto that link, can you tell me what ther where?
> 
> on stage3 of my own nano reef i want to know in case i get them!


Hydroids

Hydroids are members of the Hydrozoa class of the Cnidaria phylum. Members of this class have typically have two two body forms, one being a free swimming medusa stage (jellyfish) and the other a polyp form situated on the substrate. 

This class consist of around 10,000 different species and include hydroids, hydrocorals and firecorals.

Because there are many so different species of hydroids, you can not be 100% specific in saying whether the are good or bad in the reef tank. However it is advisable to remove them as early as possible as they can quickly reach plague proportions in the reef rank.

Medusa stage


Further information: Reefs.org: Where Reefkeeping Begins on the Internet - Hydroids by Ronald L. Shimek October 1997 Aquarium.Net

This is the info giving in the link


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

I found this link, if you scroll down you'll see Hydroids and according to this they will disappear on their own and highly unlikely to cause any harm :gasp:

Who do you believe aye? Conflicting advice everywhere! 

Hitchhikers Guide to the Reef Tank - RTAW Reefpedia


----------

